# New Denomination - North American Lutheran Church



## PointyHaired Calvinist (Feb 27, 2010)

Lutherans Unveil Name, Plan for Rival Body

Questions -

1) Why don't they join another Lutheran body? I know the LCMS and WELS won't tolerate women pastors (which most "maniline renewal groups" won't even think to let go of), but is there no "Lutheran EPC" that will take them?

2) Now that this group is only leaving the ELCA - which has tolerated unbiblical doctrine and behavior for years - will they now moved back toward the Bible or take just a few more years to go liberal?

I wish them well, but am afraid this is just another ingredient in the Lutheran alphabet soup.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Feb 27, 2010)

Kind of like the inane (and frankly sinful) alphabet soup us Presbyterian's and Continentals inhabit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## au5t1n (Feb 27, 2010)

There is a denomination called the Association of Free Lutheran Churches. They are congregational in government. I think they are too conservative to allow women pastors, but I'm not sure. They are not as strict on requiring exact confessional adherence as the LCMS is, mostly because they are in desperate need of pastors. My roommate is planning to attend an AFLC seminary, and he may become a pastor in that denomination.


----------

